# Constipation and PPI's



## Toddy (Jan 20, 2009)

I've been on PPI's for a good 10 years now and also have IBS-C. It's tough for me to tell if it's the meds that are causing it or if I'd be like this anyway. I can't get off the Protonix as my heartburn will come back within days. I've tried all the PPI's and see no difference between them as far as effectiveness or the IBS-C is concerned. The constipation sometimes breaks for a few weeks but always seems to come back and rear its ugly head. Has anyone effectively gone off their heartburn meds, notably PPI's, and "cured" their constipation problem?


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi if you're taking Protonix, then I don't think it's the med causing C, as D is the side effect of this drug.Certain PPI's have D as a side effect for most people, such as Protonix and its generics.Other PPI's such as prevacid are more likely to cause C.Many people can get over these side effects after taking these meds for a prolonged period of time. So, from my personal experience, Protonix (I'm taking it too and I'm ibs-A) causing C is very unlikely and for me personally the D-causing side effect has subsided too.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I am a D-type who had ever increasing indigestion from my 30s to my 40s until, by the time I reached 50, it had finally become an all day every day band of burning with occasional reflux in the night. In 1998 I started taking a flavonoid supplement, Provex CV, for my cholesterol and it stopped the indigestion within a couple of months (the D within a year) and eventually allowed me to return to eating and drinking anything I chose. My wife, who is C-ish (non-IBS, fortunately) also uses it for her reflux as well as for some other preventions. It has been three years since the last occasion when she sat up in bed thinking she was having a heart attack and she also eats and drinks without concern. It has never worsened her bowel condition. It has also had a wonderful effect on my cardiovascular disease. In this case, the improvement to digestion is but one of the good side effects.Mark


----------



## Toddy (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks Cherrie. Your posts are always informative and helpful. I thought C was a side-effect of Protonix from googling it but found that it wasn't after reading the PI. I'm now convinced, thanks to you, that my C would still be there whether I was taking PPI's or not.


----------

